# Lost my Nelly Bell today. Feeling heartbroken



## amysue (Apr 20, 2017)

Mccalls KL Janelle had been struggling for about a year with what we believe was a cystic ovary. Couldn't quite tell with ultrasounds, palpations were inconclusive but her colicky episodes every 3 weeks during her cycle lead me to that conclusion. We struggled to get her to settle, only successfully foaled once for us and aborted alot. She grew leaps and bounds in the short time we had her, even began taking small riders! I found her curled up in her stall this morning. Hubby and I are having a real hard time with this. All of the pieces are coming together and lead us to this conclusion. The herd just is not the same without her and with Janey and Pokey due so soon I am praying their stressing over her loss does not cause any more heartbreak.


----------



## PintoPalLover (Apr 20, 2017)

So sorry for your loss Amysue. At least if she was in pain, she doesn't have to be anymore. Hope Janey & Pokey are taking it well.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 20, 2017)

As a human being with ovarian cyst experience, I can attest to the pain. So sorry for the loss of your pretty girl. It is never easy.


----------



## chandab (Apr 20, 2017)

So sorry for your loss.

Hope the other girls stress is minimal and they foal just fine for you.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 20, 2017)

So sorry Amysue, sounds like she will always have a special place in your heart.

Take care Ryan


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 20, 2017)

I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## amysue (Apr 20, 2017)

Thank you, everybody for your kind words. Had to stable Pokey and Janey with the cows tonight...they wouldn't even walk into the barn. It is amazing what they know and can sense.


----------



## Debby - LB (Apr 22, 2017)

You are a great horse Mom and I'm glad she found her way to you. I am so sorry for your loss, our horses can be such great friends, even feel like family members. Janey and Pokey will be grieving too so I hope the stress does not adversely affect them.


----------



## Miniv (Apr 23, 2017)

You did what you could for your Nell and I understand the helpless feeling and the hurting heart..... Sending you my full sympathy


----------

